# ILE and social anxiety



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Is that common that association?


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

Mandraque said:


> Is that common that association?


There's certainly a stereotype that it's the case, but I think it's probably no more or less an issue for them than any other introvert.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Mandraque said:


> Is that common that association?


You'll find people who suffer from social anxiety across all types. That kind of thing is not a deciding factor, in my opinion.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I think ILEs tend to fall under two groups, those who are interested in what others think about them and those who don't.

The ones who are a bit more image focused will probably experience anxiety more often than the ones who just don't care.

Otherwise, of the ILEs I've known I would say that they're not very likely to have social anxiety. If anything, that sounds a lot more like the ILIs with their Fe-PoLR.

If I feel good about the people I'm with, I'll be extremely confident and be very social. People would probably be really surprised to know that I'm an ILI/INTJ if they know anything about typology.

If I have a pretty bad feeling about the people I'm with, I'll be extremely anxious and try to keep to myself as much as possible and just get through that uncomfortable bit of socializing. The mood of the group is really important to me. I pick up bad vibes easily and just always try to avoid those situations. I mean, some groups are just *toxic* and in those instances I dread having to interact anyone I think introduces a lot of negativity to everyone.

So short answer: It depends, but usually not unless they're hanging out with a group that's plainly wrong for them.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I think Fi PoLR could play a role into social anxiety as well. Fi is about forming bonds and relationships between people.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Social Anxiety can really be caused by anything weak(2-D,1-D, possibly even the ignoring function) in you. By all rights, you shouldn't be confident in these things, and depending on how much they've impacted your life and the things you've done to forget them(not to mention how many feel-goods are being pumped into your brain naturally), you will have more or less of a neurosis about them. The Social part just refers to the fact that the things you do are often seen on a social level, and that makes you uncomfortable. Pretty much matches up with the definition of 1-D.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I type as SEE and have suffered with crippling social anxiety my whole life. I personally don't think it's related to type.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> Social Anxiety can really be caused by anything weak(2-D,1-D, possibly even the ignoring function) in you. By all rights, you shouldn't be confident in these things, and depending on how much they've impacted your life and the things you've done to forget them(not to mention how many feel-goods are being pumped into your brain naturally), you will have more or less of a neurosis about them. The Social part just refers to the fact that the things you do are often seen on a social level, and that makes you uncomfortable. Pretty much matches up with the definition of 1-D.


Social anxiety = narcissism - confidence.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

VelociRational said:


> Social anxiety = narcissism - confidence.


Huh, never thought of it that way before. Interesting.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

VelociRational said:


> Social anxiety = narcissism - confidence.


So, there are a few different things people mean by social anxiety. Social Anxiety, the Disorder, is not what I meant, so it's fine to talk about it this way. People with actual social anxiety do not have any issues with narcissism, necessarily. 

Also, dafuq you talkin bout


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

VelociRational said:


> Social anxiety = narcissism - confidence.


Narcissism implies confidence. It's much more akin to paranoia than narcissism. 

I think that's what was meant by narcissism.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> So, there are a few different things people mean by social anxiety. Social Anxiety, the Disorder, is not what I meant, so it's fine to talk about it this way. People with actual social anxiety do not have any issues with narcissism, necessarily.
> 
> Also, dafuq you talkin bout





ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Narcissism implies confidence. It's much more akin to paranoia than narcissism.
> 
> I think that's what was meant by narcissism.


"*Narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) is a Cluster B personality disorder[SUP][1][/SUP] in which a person is excessively preoccupied with personal adequacy..."
*Both social anxiety and narcissism results from vastly overestimating one's importance. Both narcissists and socially anxious people feel like they're the centre of the world,which is why they try so hard to look good in the eyes of others: their self-image is entirely derived from social mirroring and both have no concept of self-esteem, independent of others, by themselves. Or they do, but don't actually have it themselves. There are two types of narcissists: the "piece-of-shit" narcissist which is always worried about how others see them, and the "piece-of-gold" narcissist, the kind Narcissus was; the classic narcissist.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

VelociRational said:


> "*Narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) is a Cluster B personality disorder[SUP][1][/SUP] in which a person is excessively preoccupied with personal adequacy..."
> *Both social anxiety and narcissism results from vastly overestimating one's importance. Both narcissists and socially anxious people feel like they're the centre of the world,which is why they try so hard to look good in the eyes of others: their self-image is entirely derived from social mirroring and both have no concept of self-esteem, independent of others, by themselves. Or they do, but don't actually have it themselves. There are two types of narcissists: the "piece-of-shit" narcissist which is always worried about how others see them, and the "piece-of-gold" narcissist, the kind Narcissus was; the classic narcissist.


Psychologists do not classify SAD as narcissism.

As someone who has suffered with social anxiety, I can assure you I never overestimated my importance. Quite the opposite. I can see where you draw similarities, however, you might as well classify paranoia and a lot of cases of generalized anxiety as narcissism as well under this reasoning.

Narcissists crave people's attention because of their inflated sense of self-worth, and people with social anxiety fear people's attention because of their deflated sense of self-worth.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

In most articles I've read about psychological narcissism (above source included), the need for validation stems from internally feeling a lack of self worth and needing ego inflation.
I think what many colloquially call narcissism is really just vanity. Yep, two different things.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mandraque said:


> Is that common that association?



I would say that personality type isn't the same thing as social anxiety. Any type of person can be socially anxious.


----------

